# Major overhaul of New Zealand’s visa application system under way



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Changes are being made to the visa application system in New Zealand with the aim of making it more efficient, more secure and more user friendly. Paper applications are being phased out as part of a NZ$80 million major overhaul that is set to be completed by 2017 and designed to crackdown on visa abuse. [...]

Click to read the full news article: Major overhaul of New Zealand’s visa application system under way...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## MarcW (Jul 10, 2013)

*Good*

When I got my Perm Residency, I had to supply a letter from my previous jobs. Names, dates, pay stubs were not sufficient. I wasn't even claiming it for a skills shortage area, so the title and such should have mattered, but it was still required. Had I not been so scrupulous, I could easily have taken documents from my previous jobs, created a plausible letterhead, and passed any check they could give (most of them would not answer any such querrys, and there would be no way to disprove my letters, all my bosses from 10+ years ago were no longer with them.

It was frustrating, but I got past it. It would have been easy to lie. I didn't, but I can see how others more desperate would be tempted. The requirements do nothing to prevent such abuses, and it would be good to find them out. I've had some dealings with people that have me questioning their experience.


----------

